

Ask HN: Flipboard + Flattr - would you use it? - freshfey

Hey everybody,<p>While taking a study brake I watched a video interview with the Flipboard CEO Mike McCue (Link: http://goo.gl/PIID), while listening it struck me.<p>What if you combined Flipboard and Flattr? Imagine Flattr integrated in all the content you're sharing (coming from publishers, not facebook photos etc.) and every share or like would "cost" you 1 cent. It sounds strange, but we all like HN because of the quality of the articles posted (and of course the discussions in the comments). Aren't there a couple of articles where you thought "Wow, this is very well written" or "Wow, so much good information in here"? Wouldn't you pay just 1 cent for it? If 1'000'000 people would pay 1 cent, the publisher of the article could make 10'000 bucks, for a one page article. The money collected from the sharing would be fairly distributed to the publishers, after Flipboard and Flattr cut their piece out.<p>Heavy "sharers" could book a package, like 15 bucks a month, where they can share as much as they want. These 15 bucks get also equally distributed to the content publishers (if you share 80% NYT articles, NYT gets 78% [if Flipboard and Flattr take each 1% off]).<p>Why am I writing this? Because I think it is an idea, which could work out for the publishers and great companies like Flipboard and Flattr.<p>Am I doing a Flattrboard now? Nope, just wanted to share with you guys this idea.<p>So why am I posting this on HN? Because I think MAYBE somebody from Flattr or Flipboard reads this and thinks, hey why not? (And then of course indirectly, I save the whole publishing industry, yeah, no problem :-)<p>Jokes aside, what do you guys think and where do you see the problems in this idea?
======
rick888
I won't use anything related to flattr. Mostly because the guys that created
it are heavily involved in thepiratebay. They trample on the rights of
copyright owners in the name of "freedom" and "good will" and charge 10% on
top of all transactions for a donation service.

No thanks!

